# Admin fee for moving frozen embryos



## spangle (Oct 30, 2005)

Hello,

Would value your advice over this matter.

Check out my history first please just to put this in context. I am on good terms with my previous clinic RSH and have contacted them regarding transfering all my 8 frosties to my present clinic. They were fine about this but had a call today to finalise details. I am using a dry shipper from my present clinic to go and fetch them. RSH have now said there will be an admin charge of £107 to do this. I have paid for storage already a fee of £107 for the year which ends in November this year. I am totally outraged and am not happy at all about this.We have had no notification about changes to policy regarding an admin fee and I feel this is very unfair. Can they do this ? Do other clinics charge for this?

Thanks,

Spangle


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi Spangle

Sorry I can't answer your question as I've not had to move my frosties.  It seems very unfair that you have to pay the clinic the equivalent of a year's storage to take them out.

Are you going to query the charge?

Hope everything works out.

Liz


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Spangle

I moved my 2 frosties from Barts to the Lister at the beginning of the year & wasn't charged an admin fee! It seems a bit strange as they've already charged you for the storage & also the admin fee seems to be the same amount as the storage fee.  Has someone got confused at the other end? It maybe worth checking again with someone else?

Good luck with the move

Ronnie
x


----------



## spangle (Oct 30, 2005)

Hi,

Thank you for your replies.

Ronnie- Congratulations with your pregnancy- enjoy every minute it is such a special time. I have already checked and they are aware that we have already paid till November they said they looked at my notes. They know me there as well. I am so angry about it, I just don't need this. As it is ,it is going to take me long enough to pick the frosties up and take them to their new destination with out added agro ! They know I am not going to paty the fee ! Am still going to pick them up

Liz- I am definitely querying it, have already ,and am being referred to unit manager who I know. Fingers crossed for your next fet.

Thanks girls, will let you know what happens,

love

Spangle


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Spangle - I really hope you get this sorted out, as changing clinics is stressful enough without having to deal with the added problem created by your old clinic.  I can't see how they can justify charging you more money..it's not as if they have to do much! 

If you decide not to pick up the frosties yourself, I can give you the details of a fantastic courier I used which saved me a lot of hassle with shipping the frosties from one clinic to the other. My DH is so looking forward to telling our baby that s/he's already been riding halfway across London on the back of a motorbike!

Good luck!

Ronnie
x


----------



## CJ (Aug 24, 2003)

Hi Spangle, just to say I transfered my frosties to another clinic and didn't have to pay a thing, I didn't even have to pay for the loan of the shipper. It's a really stressful thing to have to do anyway with out any extra problems. I can't see what your paying for if my clinic didn't charge me.. 
I was a bit shocked they asked me to take them myself in the first place as they are so precious but after I'd done it I had a real buzz, and now that I have the boys from that batch of frosties I have a great story to tell them, about how they had a ride in my car strapped in by the seatbelt etc  

I hope you get things sorted out 
CJ x


----------



## spangle (Oct 30, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Thanks for your messages of support. Clinic withdrew charge and have said they will let all new patients know about this fee.

Am currently on 2 ww and have 1 week to go on Friday ! Fingers crossed !

love

Spangle


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Spangle - Pleased to hear the clinic withdrew the charge. 

Good luck with your 2ww    Let us know how you get on.

Ronnie
xx


----------

